# SawSmith radial arm saw



## jetpilot (Jul 7, 2010)

I told you that I have a lot of problem equipment!!

This is (was) my favorite saw, ever. Bought it in 1962. It is no longer manufactured and is totally disassembled and all parts have been wirebrushed and cleaned. I hope to have the time to get this saw reassembled and be able to use it once more. 

It was once left outside and got rained on which it is disassembled. It is interesting that at one time this saw was also down for a very small part: the small 'vee' belt wore out after many years and was no longer available from American Magna; fortunately I was able to find one last supplier who had bought out all of Amer. Magna's parts for this saw, so I bought six of the little "vee" belts. Moral: if you buy a piece of equipment which does work well, try to figure out which little parts are likely to fail in the lifetime of the saw, and buy several.

Still hope to get this one up and running one more time.

Jackie


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

How about some pictures?


----------



## shortybar (Jan 8, 2011)

*v-belt*



jetpilot said:


> I told you that I have a lot of problem equipment!!
> 
> This is (was) my favorite saw, ever. Bought it in 1962. It is no longer manufactured and is totally disassembled and all parts have been wirebrushed and cleaned. I hope to have the time to get this saw reassembled and be able to use it once more.
> 
> ...


Hi just ran across your post I to need belt can you tell me were you found it Thanks Shorty


----------



## jetpilot (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello shortybar: It appears that the fourms do have a purpose. Welcome to RF. I am pleased that you found my OP, about the Sawsmith RAS. There are no more parts 
that I know of that are available for the great Sawsmith RAS. HOWEVER If you only need a belt for your saw I believe that I have three (3) on hand, and for the sake of restoring your SS RAS I am willing to share with you. Please give me a call on my cell phone (903) 391-1921. You can see my profile, I am in Palestine, Tx. I have not yet reassembled my SS RAS but, hope to get it done sometime before to much longer. Please give me a call so we can get yours working once again soon. Jackie, jetpilot.


----------



## hodgesjc (Aug 21, 2011)

Did you ever find a drive belt for your SawSmith? I also am looking for one. I just replaced the bushing and bearings on my SawSmith and I am wondering how long the belt will last, it is pretty old.

Jim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is a link to the ShopSmith site list of serial numbers for the SawSmith: Shopsmith - Frequently Asked Questions - Sawsmith Radial Arm Saw
They have a printed manual/parts list available for $9.95


----------



## Cookieman (Feb 8, 2014)

I am also looking for a belt for my saw. I bought it last summer. As of right now I am using one of the belts that you can alter the length on them, which seems to work alright but they are noisy. Has anyone found a supplier for these ? The old belt has 47-47-2 on it.


----------

